# HOW CAN YOUR HUSBa



## veryconfusedhusband (Jul 3, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

veryconfusedhusband said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


just because?


----------



## veryconfusedhusband (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah that is funny. Sorry thought I deleted it. I do wonder what her reaction would be if I printed out my posts -- I bet it would make for a long night of how I did not include this or that ---no thanks!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

+++++++++++++++carrier lost+++++++++++


----------

